# Anybody know how long the TP's battery lasts on ICS?



## sokcha641 (Feb 6, 2012)

My topic is probably posted already. However, I's still curious about this since my TP seems to last really short amount of time. I don't know whether it has problem with its battery or what. please kinddly let me know how many hours exactly, and if there any ways to fix this problem, then it would be nice. thank


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

sokcha641 said:


> My topic is probably posted already. However, I's still curious about this since my TP seems to last really short amount of time. I don't know whether it has problem with its battery or what. please kinddly let me know how many hours exactly, and if there any ways to fix this problem, then it would be nice. thank


1. Doesn't belong in developer forum, probably best in general. 
2. If it *is* a battery problem, you're out of luck, because HP doesn't care. 
3. Mine usually lasts a day or two, with medium usage. Not sure how average that is. 
Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## derausgewanderte (Oct 22, 2011)

sokcha641 said:


> My topic is probably posted already. However, I's still curious about this since my TP seems to last really short amount of time. I don't know whether it has problem with its battery or what. please kinddly let me know how many hours exactly, and if there any ways to fix this problem, then it would be nice. thank


My experience wasn't good either until I found a post in the CM9 alpha 0.6 thread in which somebody pointed out that Google talk is connected and stays connected and uses up battery. Once I went into settings/appls and disabled google talk (never use it) my battery life improved drastically. Typically I would lose 10% over 1-2 hours in idle alone. with some very minor use and over a period of 9hours today it went from fully charged to only 91%. I am using CM for TP since the beginning and never had such good battery life.
worth a try. I understand that this may not be working for everybody.


----------



## etibon (Nov 27, 2011)

My Touchpad running cm9 a0.6 has been on battery for exactly 11 hours with moderate use and I have 53% battery left. If I let it sleep overnight I'm pretty sure it only lose a few percentage points. Being careful what I do there's no reason it shouldn't last another 24 hrs.


----------



## rob_z11 (Aug 26, 2011)

what do you guys use for your wifi settiings?


----------



## sokcha641 (Feb 6, 2012)

etibon said:


> My Touchpad running cm9 a0.6 has been on battery for exactly 11 hours with moderate use and I have 53% battery left. If I let it sleep overnight I'm pretty sure it only lose a few percentage points. Being careful what I do there's no reason it shouldn't last another 24 hrs.


That's impossible that you can use for 11hours and you still have 53%left. Even though, we run on Webos, the longest that you can use is only 8 hours.


----------



## sokcha641 (Feb 6, 2012)

rob_z11 said:


> what do you guys use for your wifi settiings?


What you mean by use for Wifi setting?


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

sokcha641 said:


> That's impossible that you can use for 11hours and you still have 53%left. Even though, we run on Webos, the longest that you can use is only 8 hours.


Wow you are mislead. 8 hours of full internet streaming use, yes. Not realistic general use, as the person you quoted is talking about.

My touchpad is on day number 2 without a charge and I have 30% left. The general population of this forum is getting about 1% loss per hour with wifi off on standy, 2-3% with it on. So with moderate use, as the guy you quoted said, you could easily get 2-3 days worth of use without a charge. Certainly not continuous use, but thats not realistic unless youre.. on a plane.


----------



## mOoToO (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope this helps

See attached


----------



## derausgewanderte (Oct 22, 2011)

mOoToO said:


> I hope this helps
> 
> See attached


thanks, I wish I could say that for mine as well. I am using juice defender but that helped only a little. it turns wifi off when idle. I guess the apps I am using (handwriting, word processing) use up much more energy than other apps. will keep tracking what the main usage is from ....


----------



## sokcha641 (Feb 6, 2012)

mOoToO said:


> I hope this helps
> 
> See attached


can you snap shoot the detail usage of the battery stat? I hope I can find out more. Thank


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I get two days of usage consistently, sometimes three. Light-moderate use.


----------



## Devedander (Nov 16, 2011)

SilentAce07 said:


> Wow you are mislead. 8 hours of full internet streaming use, yes. Not realistic general use, as the person you quoted is talking about.
> 
> My touchpad is on day number 2 without a charge and I have 30% left. The general population of this forum is getting about 1% loss per hour with wifi off on standy, 2-3% with it on. So with moderate use, as the guy you quoted said, you could easily get 2-3 days worth ofhout a charge. Certainly not continuous use, but thats not realistic unless youre.. on a plane.


hmmmmm

This is exactly why I hate the method of describing it as "normal" or "light" use... it means nothing other than "less than constant use".

For some people this could be idel all day with wifi off and checking facebook updates and email 3 times a day for 2 minutes and for some this might mean every 30 minutes or so spending 5-10 minutes checking forums.

This is even less useful information considering the touchpads come with differetn sized batteries ranging from 5200mah to 6400mah.

I prefer to note battery use during while on and in use so you can get an average battery drain per hour measurement. Then everyone can apply this to their own useage paters appropriately.

For I my measurement I use battery monitor foree and measure average drop over at last one hour of each kind of use with the screen at about 30%.

Idle with wifi on I drain about 2-3% per hour and when using for web browsing forms and non multimedia heavy webpages I use between 15-20% per hour. 
A
nother measure is that during idel I average 50 ma drain while during use as descrbied above I average 700-1000ma drain.

I can take pretty much any useage patter, apply the above info and get a rasonable estimate of how long I can get between charges.

Basically I can't possibly get more than 2.5 days as it will drain entirely in that time perioud even when just idle. I tend to burn through an entire charge a day as I am very likely to be constantly browsing th


----------



## runderekrun (Aug 1, 2011)

Devedander said:


> This is even less useful information considering the touchpads come with differetn sized batteries ranging from 5200mah to 6400mah.


Woah woah, really??

How can I tell what battery mine has?


----------



## detdett (Oct 14, 2011)

Devedander said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> This is exactly why I hate the method of describing it as "normal" or "light" use... it means nothing other than "less than constant use"
> 
> ...


+1

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_z11 (Aug 26, 2011)

sokcha641 said:


> What you mean by use for Wifi setting?


I have my wifi advanced setting to disconnect wifi during the deep sleep, but wifi won't connect once I wake the touchpad from sleep. I have to disable wifi and their enable it again to bring wifi connectivity.


----------



## sokcha641 (Feb 6, 2012)

Devedander said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> This is exactly why I hate the method of describing it as "normal" or "light" use... it means nothing other than "less than constant use".
> 
> ...


Thank sir. I like ur informative comment. Thats really useful. mine is like ur too then i can assume that my touchpad is in common to others


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## sonicmerlin (Dec 23, 2011)

I use Battery Monitor Widget Pro (not sure what Battery Monitor Foree is?) and I also get around 50 mA drain on standby. I think webOS lasts twice as long on standby, but unfortunately webOS browser (which is all I use my tablet for) kind of sucks (it doesn't even have text reflow!).


----------

